# surabaya virus



## hyndavikasuba (May 19, 2008)

i got this surabaya virus from my usb drive i tried to remove all the registeries created by it as told by other experts but still i have my computer starting with the same message and it has also disabled my command prompt(it is giving windows cannot find the file ).Please tell the final remedy for it I also have NOd32 updated version it has detected the virus but still same startup message is coming and cmd promt is not enabled .Please help me


----------

